
Show HN: Chrome Extn – Programming Quotes in Your New Tab - gop1
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/programming-quotes/lppibecboafeakbmfignaaholgaknfjk
======
gop1
My first ever chrome extension to inspire programmers with some programming
quotes.

